

One of the 520 people laid off by Zynga yesterday doing an AMA on Reddit. - YPetrov
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1fpbv1/i_was_one_of_the_520_people_laid_off_by_zynga/

======
nish1500
One of the only companies around which almost always come into limelight
because of something going amiss.

